# Tiny Photo Books?



## AndersonPhoto (Feb 28, 2008)

I was at the Wedding Fair with my sister a few weeks back, and one of the photographers there had these TINY photo books...I think they were 3x3!!

Any idea which publisher these are through?  The smallest I have found is 5x5...


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 28, 2008)

Albums Inc. or Art Leather are 2 I know of.


----------



## AndersonPhoto (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## dpolston (Feb 29, 2008)

Graphistudios.com

These are awesome!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.bonmatch.com/
They have these 2X3 Parental Albums.


----------

